# Despertly Trying To Name My Bakery. Help?



## katherine03

I am a high school senior who dreams of opening my own bakery one day. For now though, I am baking things from home and occasionally selling stuff. I want to make a facebook page and maybe even a website in the next year to really get my name out there, so I am able to sell more and practice more.

The problem is, I can't think of a name.

I was liking Mind Over Batter, but it is too long and too...silly. Not easily remembered at all.

My favorite bakery name is Crumbs Bakery. Simple. Short. Easily remembered. And most of all...different.

This name I want to stick with me from now until I open my own place.

I like one word names: ex. Crumbs Bakery. It is just simplier.

I don't really want anything with the word "sweet" in it. I plan on doing just about everything: cupcakes, cakes, pastries, bread, etc.

Any ideas? I want something different and unexpected, but at the same time...cute. Like Crumbs Bakery...but not, since that would be taken by a famous one in New York.

Thank you!


----------



## siduri

Hard to find a name for someone else - it should probably reflect what you like about baking, what you like about baked goods, or something else personal about you.  How about just writing some of your associations to baking.  then we can have some idea of what kind of name you might want.  You mentioned crumbs, but in a bakery there are also  flour, butter, there's a floury apron or a rolling pin - i don't know, you get my idea though.


----------



## durangojo

bread...

joey


----------



## katherine03

I thought about that, but then people might get the idea that I just do bread.


----------



## katherine03

Hmm, well baking is everything to me. It is the reason I am alive today, as it pulled me out of my eating disorder. Food terrified me, and between baking and cooking I was able to learn to love food again. I still have some issues, but instead of starving myself, I bake something to ground myself back in reality rather than the illusion the eating disorder gives me.

Baking really is my passion.

Also, I plan on doing different diets aka gluten-free, vegan, low-fat, casein free, etc.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Welcome to ChefTalk Katherine,

Another name :

Baked 4-U


----------



## katherine03

Eh. Too cute...and/or expected lol. Thanks for your help though


----------



## durangojo

'pattycakes'?  'no borders' bakery? 'baking wothout borders' ?...maybe after a few cups of joe i'll think of more...maybe go with just your name....'katherine's'...simple and beautiful....if you're local, people will know you already by name.....hmmmm...i can see the marquee already!

joey


----------



## katherine03

I'm local right now, but I won't be always. My future will be on the other side of country


----------



## berndy

A simple "Katherine's" should do well.

Its going to be YOUR shop,YOUR goodies, YOUR ideas.YOUR risk, YOUR pruducts, YOUR dreams and deserves YOUR name.


----------



## petemccracken

Think for a minute...are you looking for a name for your bakery or for identifying *you?*

As a senior in HS, you are what, 18? You have at least 40 more years to pursue your dreams, do you really want to be tied to a name that you pick now to describe what you will become?

If so, here are some ideas to stimulate your creative juices:

Kreative Katherine
Katherine's Kreations (could be the "parent name" for Katherine's KupKakes, Katherine's Kakes, Katherine's Knishes, etc.
Komfort by Katherine (again, maybe the "parent name")
You may envision doing everything now but you need to think about being able to adapt to changing markets, I wouldn't tie the name to anything specific, i.e. cupckaes, cakes, breads, etc., that might limit future options, even baking may be too restrictive, you never know what the future may bring, you may even be persuaded to the "dark side", i.e. savory cooking /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## katherine03

I want a name for the bakery and my business


----------



## petemccracken

Katherine03 said:


> I want a name for the bakery and my business /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


As long as you are convinced that you have defined your business and your bakery supports that business, go for it!


----------



## siduri

How about

Flour

Flour & co

The Oven

The Rolling Pin

Comfort

The Warm Oven


----------



## katherine03

I really was thinking about Flour Bakery for a while...but then I got turned off when I realized that when hear from word of mouth it will sound like Flower Bakery. :/


----------



## petalsandcoco

Just a thought,

If you have a signature dish , a favorite cupcake , a bread, pie etc. whatever , and it means something to you because you have put your own twist on it, then I would name it "Katherine's _____".

I think its terrific that you are envisioning your store , its name and all the other products you can see being made.

_*"Also, I plan on doing different diets aka gluten-free, vegan, low-fat, casein free, etc."*_

Something you may want to try and that is baking with *quinoa flour*. Gluten-free and has a nice balance of amino acids and vitamins and minerals. They say its the least allergenic of grains (so they say).

Good option on your go-to list maybe ?

Petals.

When you are not thinking of a name, it will suddenly come to you.


----------



## durangojo

petals is right...the perfect name will come to you...be patient......in the meantime, here are my morning contributions...

Katherine's Oven

Baked

Katherine's Serious Delights

just a thought...what about an ethnic name?....for example, the word for crumbs in spanish is 'migas', crumb would be 'miga'

and may i add that i congratulate you and wish you the best...please do remember though, don't forget to have fun....you are young but life is short...see the big picture....enjoy!

joey


----------



## berndy

lts try it again with "KATHERINE'S BAKES"


----------



## berndy

OR   "KATHERINE BAKES"


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I tend to agree with chefpete

I may not be a Pro, but I'd like to throw my two cents in, FWIW ...

you're how old?

you've got a lot of living to do, places to go, people to met

life will take many twists and turns along the way

things will change and so will you

and so will your business plan

be flexible


----------



## petemccracken

Katherine,

Permit me to relay my own career highlights:

At 18, I had my own business developing electronic measuring equipment while attending a junior college
At 20, I transferred to a four year college majoring in Electronic Engineering
At 23, I spent two years in the Army teaching electronics
At 25, I returned to school majoring in business administration
At 30, I graduated with a B.S. in Agricultural Engineering and became employed as a Ranch and Farm Manager
At 37, I started my own Farm Management and Ag consulting company
At 39, I started work for the World Bank as an Ag Consultant
At 41, I was managing a 25,000 acres multi-crop farm in the Yemen Arab Republic
At 46, I was working as a systems analyst and computer consultant for agriculture
At 50, I was a dance instructor and DJ in addition to my computer consulting work
At 58, I started my personal chef business
At 64, I was elected to my local City Council
At 65, I opened my own restaurant
At 68, I retired from the restaurant business and returned to my personal chef and dance instruction as well being re-elected as a City Council member
Approaching 70, life goes on in a far different manner than I ever envisioned when I was 18 and *knew* what my life would be like.
Think about that when picking your bakery name, do not foreclose opportunities before they knock on your door!


----------



## ishbel

The Box of Delights (a book by a British author that my children adored!)


----------



## indygal

Combo of above suggestions:

Katherine's Oven

Viennese Kitchen

Baker's Joy

Oven Creations

Great Bakes

Magic Oven

But as I think of all the memorable bakerys I've know, the all had the name of the owner in them, mostly last names.

DD


----------



## jcakes

Katherine's Crumbs  or go with the cutsey Katherine's Krumbs

Flour Bakery is already in business in Boston (Joanne Chang just published a book)

I think you should spend some time working in a bakery and getting a feel for what you like and what you don't like to make and that might help steer you in a naming direction.  In the meantime, see if you can volunteer at a kitchen in a senior center and bake for the clients there (I don't mean a nursing home, I mean a community senior center).  Are you serv-safe certified?


----------



## petemccracken

JCakes said:


> ... Are you serv-safe certified? .


As a http://www.servsafe.com/manager/food-safety-training-and-certification, not as a Food Handler?


----------



## queenbaker

How about Mind Batters


----------



## rbrad

if baking is everything to you and pulled you out of your eating disorder and you plan on doing low fat, gluten free,vegan,as well as the usual comfort products how about " life "


----------



## joyb40

Pete that was inspiring to read. i'm hitting 40 and am still on that same journey.  i have started out sooo sure of what i will do and become at such an early age and i have to say, none of what i went through was in my plan. Life has taken me in all directions.  it has been a fun ride to say the  least.  one thing always remained consistent though for me. baking.  been doing it since i was 3 and never once considered it as part of my plan because it was a hobby.  i'm a successful business owner of a residential cleaning company, which, i am letting go soon as my body cannot take the abuse anymore.  then it hit me.. go to school to learn more skill on baking and pastry.  it has always been my happy place my entire life.  

so, in short (or not)  don't settle on a name until you are at that point to have to make a name.  between the time of now and the time you will actually need that name, you may be doing something entirely different


----------



## joyb40

Pete that was inspiring to read. i'm hitting 40 and am still on that same journey.  i have started out sooo sure of what i will do and become at such an early age and i have to say, none of what i went through was in my plan. Life has taken me in all directions.  it has been a fun ride to say the  least.  one thing always remained consistent though for me. baking.  been doing it since i was 3 and never once considered it as part of my plan because it was a hobby.  i'm a successful business owner of a residential cleaning company, which, i am letting go soon as my body cannot take the abuse anymore.  then it hit me.. go to school to learn more skill on baking and pastry.  it has always been my happy place my entire life.  

so, in short (or not)  don't settle on a name until you are at that point to have to make a name.  between the time of now and the time you will actually need that name, you may be doing something entirely different


----------



## katelyn4dessert

From reading the previous responses, I came up with a few options:

 Life's Delights

 Baker's Delights

 Katherine's Cookery

 Bakery Basket

 Selfish Delights

 HOWEVER:

In my honest opinion, no matter who suggests names for you or provides you with ideas, you ultimately will come up with your own. While this forum is helpful for sparking your imagination for a bakery title, you will be the one who finally chooses the "perfect" name for your bakery.

Good luck!


----------



## jasminclark02

it depends on what you like...i like girly names, like Pink Sprinkles, Confetti Cakes, Confetti Bakery, Treats and Sweets ...or maybe Heaven Bakery, Cool Cupcakes, Sweetness,...let me know if you like any of these


----------



## giogiogal

Hi Katherine -

I'm personally impressed that at your age, you have set such goals and are striving to reach them.  If your life/goals change as you go along, you will take those changes on then, as we have all done.

In the meantime and after hearing your story ... well, you've heard people say "Life's a Beach" but for you, "Life's a Bakery" soI think that's a cool name.  Or "Life's Bakery."  It's for everyone.  Another way of saying "sweet and savory" might be something like "Grains & Goodies Bakery" ... you could drop Bakery even.

Best of luck to you and keep working hard to reach your goals!!

Gio


----------



## prettycake

cross that bridge when you get there..


----------



## cooolsjewels

Bakery names:

Sweet Treats Bakery

Crust and Crumbs Bakery

The Bread Basket Bakery

Bread Loaf Bakery

Butter Cream Bakery

itsy bitsy bakery

Sticky BUns Bakery

SugarBowl Bakery

The Bakery Box

Buns 'n' Bread Bakery

i hope this helped


----------



## chefwriter

Baking pulled you out of an eating disorder. So "The Orderly Baker". The Disordered Bakery. The Functional Bakery. The Funky Bakery

And what Pete said. Life is what happens while you are making other plans. Looking back on a few decades, I would have to say that is absolutely correct. Take your time and enjoy the journey.


----------



## samwest61

I love Crumbs!!


----------



## tralfaz

Sweet Surrender

Sweet Dreams

Sweet Hereafter


----------

